# I am coming back to Bimmerfest and BMW...



## 2010xdrive35d (Jun 19, 2019)

Was just watching a short documentary on this very same subject. Centered around Germany and the Auto Manufactures located there and what they're doing to keep up with the times. Literally just came out and it details what direction will carry them into the 21st century. EV.

Also super surprised to find that Mercedes was the innovator back in 1975, VW in 1976 with the Golf, and the early 90's for BMW's E1. And they actually thought in the next 5-10 years from that point electric cars would have a huge presence. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcXjVxaKzv4


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

2010xdrive35d said:


> Was just watching a short documentary on this very same subject. Centered around Germany and the Auto Manufactures located there and what they're doing to keep up with the times. Literally just came out and it details what direction will carry them into the 21st century. EV.
> 
> Also super surprised to find that Mercedes was the innovator back in 1975, VW in 1976 with the Golf, and the early 90's for BMW's E1. And they actually thought in the next 5-10 years from that point electric cars would have a huge presence. Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcXjVxaKzv4


My take is that the Germans and Japanese are wise to hang back a bit to go full EV, as the tech is not as mature as the pure EV maker(s) tries to convince customers otherwise.

Regardless of who gets there first, my hope is that my next car will be a EV with 400-450 miles of range, 3500lb in weight, the size of F30/G20, 0-60 in 5-6 seconds, with go-kart handling and BMW build quality and styling, selling below $35000.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> Thanks Art. I have many old friends ("BMW buddies") who have defected to the EV world (Tesla specifically) and I understand the draw. BMW has always been an industry leader, and also very agile in adjusting to changes in customer interests. I have no doubt that within a short time that BMW will have the offerings you speak of. In the meantime, I appreciate your checking in, and hope to see you again in the future!


Jon,
Thanks for your reply. I did not get a Tesla for reasons outlined in another thread (service parts and poor build quality). I got an Audi e-Tron and love it. I do hope BMW gets back in the game soon.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome back Jon! Glad you are back in tip-top shape!


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome Back Jon!


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

Great to hear you are doing better and that you're back Jon.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BobsM3Coupe said:


> Great to hear you are doing better and that you're back Jon.


Thanks Bob! After an almost 3-year sabbatical and moving to a new dealership, I am readjusting, but it feels really great so far!

Our new dealership facility is truly state-of-the-art. The fact that our dealership recently was recognized as a "Center of Excellence" also tells me a lot about the company I am now working for. For example, BMW Santa Barbara has never won, although back in 2000 when it was Cutter Motors and I was GSM we did receive that award.

As far as product availability goes, BMW of SLO has a large and well-managed inventory. Whereas in the past my hands were tied with some of the hard-to-get BMW models, I now have unrestricted access to the full range of BMW vehicles.

:supdude:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Our new dealership facility is truly state-of-the-art. The fact that our dealership recently was recognized as a "Center of Excellence" also tells me a lot about the company I am now working for. For example, BMW Santa Barbara has never won, although back in 2000 when it was Cutter Motors and I was GSM we did receive that award.
> 
> As far as product availability goes, BMW of SLO has a large and well-managed inventory. Whereas in the past my hands were tied with some of the hard-to-get BMW models, I now have unrestricted access to the full range of BMW vehicles.
> 
> :supdude:


Is BMW of SLO independently owned, or part of an auto chain?


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

namelessman said:


> Is BMW of SLO independently owned, or part of an auto chain?


I can answer that. It's part of a chain of different brands.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

namelessman said:


> Is BMW of SLO independently owned, or part of an auto chain?





BobsM3Coupe said:


> I can answer that. It's part of a chain of different brands.


It's part of Cardinale Automotive Group.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

alex2364 said:


> It's part of Cardinale Automotive Group.


That is a relatively small local auto group.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> In three states, I would have to disagree with you. By no means a Penske or Lithia, but that is a good thing in my humble opinion..
> 
> Here's is their info: https://www.cardinaleway.com/


An auto group of 18 dealerships across 3 west coast states is still relatively small. One advantage can be that it is not a nation-wide mammoth with arcane policies and protocols that do not benefit nor serve local customers.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

namelessman said:


> An auto group of 18 dealerships across 3 west coast states is still relatively small. One advantage can be that it is not a nation-wide mammoth with arcane policies and protocols that do not benefit nor serve local customers.


Size is relative for sure, and that relativity continues to evolve. My best experience as a dealer employee has always been with smaller/family-run organizations...

:thumbup:


----------



## pingumo (May 11, 2014)

I haven't been checking this forum lately and was hanging out over at Bimmerpost. Just when I strolled in to take a last look before deciding to remove the app from my phone then I realize Jon is back! What a relief and event worth once again keeping this app a permanent feature in my BMW folder haha. Welcome back and hope one day I will meet the legend in life. Greetings from TO, not that far away from SB. 

Greg from East Bay has been helpful and I really appreciate his presence in your absence. Cheers for you too sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

pingumo said:


> I haven't been checking this forum lately and was hanging out over at Bimmerpost. Just when I strolled in to take a last look before deciding to remove the app from my phone then I realize Jon is back! What a relief and event worth once again keeping this app a permanent feature in my BMW folder haha. Welcome back and hope one day I will meet the legend in life. Greetings from TO, not that far away from SB.
> 
> Greg from East Bay has been helpful and I really appreciate his presence in your absence. Cheers for you too sir!


Thanks for the shout! I am on a mission again, and it's personal... 

BimmerFest is what I consider my life's crowning achievement (obviously with a ton of help and the support of the community), and being away from it was very eye-opening in terms of just how important it is to me. I am going to do everything within my ability to educate BMW buyers and keep them in the know as best I can...

TO is close, would love to meet you some time!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Size is relative for sure, and that relativity continues to evolve. My best experience as a dealer employee has always been with smaller/family-run organizations...
> 
> :thumbup:


My best experiences as a _*customer*_ has always been with smaller/family-run organizations :thumbup:

dk


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome back Jon, glad you're doing better!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

nv6425 said:


> Welcome back Jon, glad you're doing better!!


Thanks! I would never have believed that I could get that much better, but the new bionic hip was absolutely life-changing...

:angel:


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

HALLELUJAH!! The re-birth of Bimmerfest!:bow:

Sorry to hear that your not receptive to out-of-state deals, especially PCD for those of us that live in the southeast and a stones throw away from Greer, as I have *never* purchased in state since 2004--all ordered as Priority 1 status.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ibiza said:


> HALLELUJAH!! The re-birth of Bimmerfest!:bow:
> 
> Sorry to hear that your not receptive to out-of-state deals, especially PCD for those of us that live in the southeast and a stones throw away from Greer, as I have *never* purchased in state since 2004--all ordered as Priority 1 status.


Thank you! I am sort of reconsidering my position, and I have in reality done quite a few PCDs in the past. As I recall, some states are just plagued by challenges logistically. I think SC might even be one of those..?

Once I get completely dialed-in at the new store I will definitely revisit this topic. These days, ever single deal counts..


----------

